# Kent Shells



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Has anyone compared the Fasteel to the All Purpose? How much difference?


----------



## wi2nd (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't have a direct comparison (should probably pattern both from YOUR gun), but I did pattern the Fasteel against other shells such as Federal blue box, Winchester Xpert, Black Cloud...maybe a couple of others I don't remember. There were gaping holes in the pattern that were pretty disturbing. (30" barrel w/modified choke on SBE 1)

That being said, I also know that my Dad used to use them religiously and would drop Mallards dead as a doornail from unbelievable distances.


----------



## Slayer_54 (Apr 14, 2009)

i like to shoot them good price and and pattern well.(SBE1, 28", Patternmaster) work well for me. me and my roommates dissected a bunch of different shells and we found federal to have the most consistant bb size and a good number. kent wasnt too far behind. Winchester expert werent too good. and remington were horrible and had PLASTIC bb's in it!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Slayer which ones are you shooting? I have already patterned with the fasteel and liked them. I like the price of the All Purpose better.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Kelly, if our not totally 100% sold on Kent Steel, try Hevi-Metal a try.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ive experimenting with the fasteel and blue box federals throughout early season much more happy with the knockdown and killing range of the federals!


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

I like federal blue box a lot. Very cheap and always get the job done with good decoying, never have a problem as long as you get em within 30 yds


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

we are getting way off base here. All I want is a comparison between Fasteel and All Purpose Kent shells.

So far I am very satisfied with the Fasteel, I have not shot anything with them yet. I was looking to save a couple dollars per box if the All Purpose are just as good.

Thanks for the suggestions, but that's not what I'm loking for.


----------



## ksfowler (Oct 4, 2007)

We shot them for spring snows and we were crushing them. They patterned really well. You can't beat the price we got ours for $9 a box.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i will go out on a limb here and say that the only shells that outright suck are winchester experts. ever open one up? the pellets are anything but round. all kinds of non aerodynamic shapes. they do pattern like lead at close range though. handy for up close and personal ducks. i have used the kents(heavier shot charges, not light fast ones) with excellent results. i pattern my guns and hunt birds and predators 70-80 days per year. every gun/ choke is a law unto itself though. i have a san marco stackbarrel 10 gauge that i did some barrel work to with my reamers and it patterns insanely well with my BBB reloads. about 15% better than my last one. one note on fast anything, once you start getting above 1500fps the increased air resistance (geometric progression gets out of hand real bad, real quick) will cause patterns to open and in some cases become irregular no matter what brand of shell. down range chrono tests show that an extra 150 fps at the muzzle drops to nearly no gain by 60 yards. i tend to run heavy shot charges and quit worrying about speed some time ago. 14 years of pass shooting snow geese (getting into decoying them next year!!!)has validated this for me. ALWAYS pick your load by it's pattern.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Cmon guys, all I want to know is if anyone has compared Kent Fasteel to Kent AllPurpose. I already know about patterning, I just want to know if the All Purpose Kent's will work as well as the Fasteel. All Purpose are about $3.00 /box cheaper. Thanks


----------



## rch (Nov 6, 2009)

I also picked up a few boxes of the ap kents as backup, no shooting with them yet - so am also interested in any experiences. With regard to the Winchester comments, yes the shot is highly irregular in shape and size. However pattern holds very tight so I only use them pass shooting - hits very hard at longer distances.

20ga IC beretta a303


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

rch let me know how you like the All Purpose. So far I am very satisfied with the Fasteel. But always looking to save a buck


----------



## HoosierHunter88 (Feb 19, 2009)

Just go out and buy a box of the AP. I shoot Fast Steel out of my Benelli and stick with it. People can say whatever they want but the thing people forget about shooting is that it is all about personal preference. People swear by shooting a Beretta but I can stand it. It is so uncomfortable for me. What works for others dont work for everyone. So just go out and buy a box of AP and see what YOU think. What the worst thats gonna happen, You miss? lol then you will never know! and the Saga continues.


----------

